
Ask HN: Does a set up fee reduce churn? - yread
I&#x27;m worried users will sign up just for the month or two that they need to use my SaaS and then quickly unsubscribe. Does charging a setup fee (amount of 2 monthly payments for example) reduce churn? Or should I just charge annually and worry about something else?
======
sharemywin
you really need to ask why they would leave after 2 months. you may not be a
good model for Saas.

